# ZDDPlus



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

FYI, I see YearOne now carries it... You have to scroll down to the bottom of the page.

YearOne Online Shopping


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was under the impression that was only needed for new cam break-in?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, that used to be the case. Now you need it in your engine oil at all times. The oil companies removed the ZDDP from their oils iin 2006 to comply with new federal emissions regulations: worn out, oil burning cars with cat converters were experiencing cat failure from the zddp, which is mostly heavy metals. If you're running a flat-tappet cam and not a full roller set-up, you need it. You can run Delo or Rotella diesel-spec oil as well....it still has Zddp (for now). I run the Rotella 15/40 with a zddp additive. Google ZDDP for more info.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does this stuff blend well with synthetic?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> Does this stuff blend well with synthetic?





geeteeohguy said:


> Yes.


Do you even need it with synthetic ??? That stuff is like snot on a door knob....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Shell makes a blend with it in Rotella and it's about the same price as the others. I run it to be safe. No doubt on the benefits. In my opinion, you're silly if you don't run it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A fellow at a local car show showed me the oil he uses for his 68 El Camino...

Valvoline Racing Oil 20W50 with HIGH ZINC.... 4.99 a quart. That's cheaper than adding the ZDD at 10.00 a bottle.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmm....I'll have to look at the bottle cause Valvoline Racing 20w50 is the only thing I've been running in the GTO for years now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Hmmm....I'll have to look at the bottle cause Valvoline Racing 20w50 is the only thing I've been running in the GTO for years now.


He showed me the bottle, HIGH ZINC in yellow at the top of the bottle. This week I will be stocking up on this. 

Here is a link to Amazon.com they have it Amazon.com: Valvoline VV211 VR1 Racing Formula SAE 20W-50 (Turbo Approved) Motor Oil, Pack of Twelve 1 Quart Bottles: Automotive


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This was off Amazon's website that you posted:
"New ashless anti-wear additives combined with ZDDP provide ultimate wear protection"

Does that mean they're recommending using zddp in addition to the oil?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> This was off Amazon's website that you posted:
> "New ashless anti-wear additives combined with ZDDP provide ultimate wear protection"
> 
> Does that mean they're recommending using zddp in addition to the oil?


The zinc is in the oil already so adding ZDD plus extra is not necessary as the oil has it in already.


----------



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, after reading this thread I found Valvoline Vr-1 Racing Oil for $3.89 bottle at Advance Auto and Auto Zone in Flint, MI. Never would have known about this without this forum.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Glad ya could find it!! I got me 7 QTS at AutoZone for 3.99 a quart. High Zinc.


----------

